# big fish pics.



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)

Whats every ones biggest fish lets see some pics. Mine is 55 lbs on conroe last year .


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Kind of new here and I have not yet learned to upload pics on these threads yet Leroy, but to see the one of my avatar, just click my album labeled 'stuff'. It's an 80lb plus Op I turned loose. She hit a live bream on a 7/O hook during the April spawn on Lake Conroe right against the bulkhead in 3 ft of water. My biggets blue is only 8 lbs and largest channel is 14 lbs. No pics of those.

That blue you're holding looks great.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Spooley said:


> Kind of new here and I have not yet learned to upload pics on these threads yet Leroy, but to see the one of my avatar, just click my album labeled 'stuff'. It's an 80lb plus Op I turned loose. She hit a live bream on a 7/O hook during the April spawn on Lake Conroe right against the bulkhead in 3 ft of water. My biggets blue is only 8 lbs and largest channel is 14 lbs. No pics of those.
> 
> That blue you're holding looks great.


That's a freakin beast. Stupid question (maybe, I don't know) but what's an OP? Type of flat head/yellow cat?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> That's a freakin beast. Stupid question (maybe, I don't know) but what's an OP? Type of flat head/yellow cat?


Yes. An "Op" is short form for Opelousas and is just another name for the common 'flathead' catfish. Where I come from, we don't call them yellow cats or mud cats like many have done. Respect the fish.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

This one is from the upper Trinity, it was around 30 lbs we tagged it and released it


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lafitte LA, late spring 2012


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

*RC Blue*

My son got to experience RC this summer with a slot Blue cat. He couldn't believe he had to release it. However, we made up with plenty others under the slot.


----------



## Catfisher316 (Nov 25, 2013)

My 30 pound personal best from Lake Limestone. Hope to be able to beat it soon.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

This isn't my biggest but one of many I've caught over the years, this was a 78lb Op caught off FM 356 near the mouth of White Rock Creek on Lake Livingston.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Big Cat Release*

Not the biggest we caught, but a pretty pic. 40#.

Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I might be wrong, that looks more like a 30# er. Anyway, pretty pic.

Later
R3F


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)

here's some more .


----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

From a few years ago.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine are so big, they won't upload on the computer. lol


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

These are a few years old, maybe more .


----------

